# How to rewarm previously fried fish??



## STEINFISHSKI

I just finished the last of some fried walleye from the other night today.:corkysm55

I usually unzip the walleye and cut into small fish stick sized pieces cause that's what my kids like. I rinse, dry, and roll them in a seasoned flour mix followed by a hot oil bath.

Any leftovers get placed single layer on a tray in a preheated toaster oven at 400 until they are crispy or start getting darker in color. Today I melted some thin slices of sharp cheddar on them after this step, toasted some bread, chipotle mayo and it made a fine sammie for lunch.


----------

